# Flash



## TheMonster (May 29, 2012)

Greetings Community,

I am currently in the process of switching my gear from Nikon to Canon. I am still learning most of the Canon products, and I would like to know which flash you guys would suggest that can act both as master and slave. I had the Nikon SB-700, which in my eyes was perfect for everything I need it for. If there is a similar or equivalent one like that flash from Canon's side, I would be more than happy if someone linked me to a few good ones.

-TheMonster


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 29, 2012)

580EX II while they're still available (model is discontinued) or the 600EX-RT which offers optical or radio control of slaves. Those are the only two nominally current 'standard' master flashes (not counting the macro flashes, MT-24EX and MR-14EX that are also masters).


----------

